# Hymer Mirror pranged!



## bonnybontoft (Apr 26, 2011)

Hymer 524 - 2004 
We had a mirror v mirror rtc whilst touring in Germany.
This caused the fitting screws to partially come away from the panal. The mirror then bent inwards on the 'arm' avoiding more damage. The mirror fitting pushed back into place but had become very waggy, the mirror itself did not break.

The Hymer dealers in Beilifeld and Dortmund both said the mirror housing is very tight fitting and 3 garages could not shift it even a millimetre. This didn't seem to be unusual. Furthermore they both said it was best to GLUE it to the panal without removing it - with a Hymer branded glue which takes 12 hours to set (that's 2 days in garage talk). This glue is used to attach TV satellite dish'es to the roof's of vans! The whole mirror fitting had to be held immobile for the whole period to ensure a strong bond. We didn't get round to prices as we couldn't sleep in the Hymer garage.

We chocked and gaffer taped the mirror fitting in place which was remarkably robust and lasted us all the way back to the UK

Now Lowdhams, Notts, have quoted us £70 for a 1 hour job. £30 for parts. In retrospect I wish we had bought the glue there and then in the Hymer dealers

Comments please ?
re: price, Lowdhams, period they say they can do it.
Could we do it ourselves? 
How to hold the whole set up rigid for 24 hours min?


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I wonder if the 'glue' they are talking about is Sikaflex? This keeps my satellite dish attached to the roof totally successfully.

If you remove the mirror head itself you will just be left with the frame to which it is attached making it lighter and easier to secure. I would then get hold of one, or two, suction devices and use a strap under tension to keep the frame immobile while the Sikaflex sets.

Mike


----------

